# 1/16 Petty Charger detail



## SteveR

I'm finally getting back to my favorite kit, MPC's 1/16 Petty Charger, which was a birthday gift back in '73. I'd like to to do it up as best I can, but I'm a little short of references. 

So. Regarding the wiring, should I simulate braided hose for the fuel lines and oil lines? How about the brake lines?

... and can anyone lead me to a site where I could find references for the detailing?

Thanks ...


----------



## irishtrek

Just google richard petty.


----------



## SteveR

Done that. For 858,000 references. Tried Google images as well, got headshots and the wrong cars, all exteriors, no interiors, no wiring.

I've also tried Petty Museum, Petty Enterprises, Petty Charger and a few others. Found a 1/16th model that somebody was working on, but it was box stock. Good for painting, but not for wiring.

Adding a few more specific terms yielded this site, which seems to be useful for now. Look for "Petty Project" on the left.

Thanks ...


----------



## kyhhfan1

hi my name is brian collins. i just now came across this forum and regitered to maybe give you some advice on the petty 1/16 charger.the rear end cooling hoses,fuel line,and oil lines should probably be braided line.i am not sure about the brake lines. i have a book, cars of the king and it shows a pix of the hemi on a engine stand and has the braided fuel line.i am in the process of building the kit as well and plan to use the braided line from pro-tech since it has a wire core and will stay bent and stay where you put it. also if you want the true petty blue paint code use ppg automotive paint and the code is 12783 shop line. and the red is sem 3228. as far as routing the lines i would just follow the kit instructions. if you need a instuction sheet please let me know. thanks brian


----------



## kyhhfan1

the sem red paint code sem 3228 name is stoplight red sorry i forgot to tell you earlier.


----------



## kyhhfan1

if you need a new set of decals slixx decals made a set and ronnie setzer at southern motorsports hobbies has them


----------



## gear buster

If that don't help let me know. I'm an avid Petty collector . I have lit. to all the model cars. I have the see through charger.


----------



## SteveR

Thanks, gents -- I have instructions, Slixx decals and all, so I'll dive into them and come up with a plan. If I run into a snag, I'll be back. Well, I'd better post some WIP shots, anyway.

Thanks for the paint codes too.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Firebob62000

*Engine detail*

Page 77 of the hard cover book " The cars of the King" has out of car engine pics of his 1972 car which should be identical to the kits


----------



## darkwanderer

Steve,
Looking for details. Look here. 56K warning.
http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=8393&hl=
and here
http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=8764&hl=


----------



## SteveR

Thanks, darkwanderer --- that's a great build.


----------



## darkwanderer

Thought that was what you were looking for and yeah I love it.


----------

